# Good Tjhoughts And Prayers, Please



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

It seems as if my family is under seige lately. My brother lost his wife of 36 years last week to breast cancer. She had been fighting it for 9 years and was just finally overwhelmed by it. We just returned from travelling to the funeral, when my mother began having terrible abdominal pains. She has been admitted to the hospital and they suspect that she has pancreatic cancer, which is about as bad as it gets, cancer wise. They are doing tests today and will know for sure in the next day or two, but the doctor seems pretty convinced that is what is going on. We are hoping and praying that it is something else, but it doesn't look good.

To top it off, I have been having some problems and was already scheduled to have some tests done today to find out what is going on and to rule out cancer. Needless to say, I am a bit nervous and am feeling totally overwhelmed by all of this going on at the same time.

I don't usually put my business out in public like this, but I really would appreciate any prayers or positive thoughts/vibes anyone could spare, especially for my mother. Thanks


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I will definitly send prayers and positive thoughts to your family. Keep us informed of the test results.

John


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

bradnbecca said:


> It seems as if my family is under seige lately. My brother lost his wife of 36 years last week to breast cancer. She had been fighting it for 9 years and was just finally overwhelmed by it. We just returned from travelling to the funeral, when my mother began having terrible abdominal pains. She has been admitted to the hospital and they suspect that she has pancreatic cancer, which is about as bad as it gets, cancer wise. They are doing tests today and will know for sure in the next day or two, but the doctor seems pretty convinced that is what is going on. We are hoping and praying that it is something else, but it doesn't look good.
> 
> To top it off, I have been having some problems and was already scheduled to have some tests done today to find out what is going on and to rule out cancer. Needless to say, I am a bit nervous and am feeling totally overwhelmed by all of this going on at the same time.
> 
> I don't usually put my business out in public like this, but I really would appreciate any prayers or positive thoughts/vibes anyone could spare, especially for my mother. Thanks


 You have our positive thoughts and prayers and we hope all turns out well for your family in these tough times.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Lots of positive thoughts coming from the Oregoncampin home! (and a couple of big slobbery mastiff kisses too!) Keep your chin up!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

If I have learned anything in the last two weeks, it is just how supportive this virtual family is...no matter what the fears, what news, what the struggle. What an incredible groupn we have all discovered here!

I don't usually air in public either - in fact, I often don't air, at all. But there are times when the going just gets so tough that you NEED to borrow whatever energy _might_ be available to you...and there's just no way to know what might be available...unless you ask.

Our thoughts and prayers coming your way!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

bradnbecca said:


> It seems as if my family is under seige lately. My brother lost his wife of 36 years last week to breast cancer. She had been fighting it for 9 years and was just finally overwhelmed by it. We just returned from travelling to the funeral, when my mother began having terrible abdominal pains. She has been admitted to the hospital and they suspect that she has pancreatic cancer, which is about as bad as it gets, cancer wise. They are doing tests today and will know for sure in the next day or two, but the doctor seems pretty convinced that is what is going on. We are hoping and praying that it is something else, but it doesn't look good.
> 
> To top it off, I have been having some problems and was already scheduled to have some tests done today to find out what is going on and to rule out cancer. Needless to say, I am a bit nervous and am feeling totally overwhelmed by all of this going on at the same time.
> 
> I don't usually put my business out in public like this, but I really would appreciate any prayers or positive thoughts/vibes anyone could spare, especially for my mother. Thanks


Thoughts and prayers all around...
Bob


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thoughts, prayers, vibes and support all being sent your way! Take care and be positive !!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Prayers are already going up on your and your mother's behalf, and will continue.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you. Keep your chin up. I have a 70 year old cousin with pancreatic cancer and has fought it for 3 years now. what ever they tell you do not let it get you down. He has had 3 bad spells and we start wondering and then he gets another treatment and the tumors go down and disappear. And we get hope again. So hang in there and keep going. Please keep us posted on everyones progress.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

There is plenty of well wishes, good thoughts and prayers to share! Plenty to go around on Outbackers. So I added a momento for you guys too. Here's wishing you the best, Prayers for you to be watched over and given strength!

Eric


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Dear bradnbecca,

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your brother's wife. Many prayers and positive thoughts go out to you and your mom and your entire family as well.

We are all here for you and ready to offer comfort and support whenever you need it. Please let us know when you receive any news or test results.

Take good care of yourself and try to think good thoughts,


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Brad & Rebecca:
So sorry to hear about the woes in your family at this time. I've been through my share this year, as well, and can relate to the anguish and sadness these life situations can bring. Take care, our thoughts and prayers are with you.

Karen and John


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

All our thoughts, prayers, and well wishes from a big bunch of Outbackers is coming your way.

Mitch


----------



## ptpainton (May 12, 2007)

Prayers do help I believe that with all my heart. Praying for you and your family and all that need the Lord to comfort and strengthen them.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Brad(nbecca),

As one who has been through 4 cancer surgeries, believe me when I say I know what you're going through! I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.

Mark


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes, your family's plate is quite full. But lean on all of us and the load will







. You, your doctors, and your entire family will be in our thoughts and prayers. Be positive and be well.
Carl


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Just the fact that you asked for prayers shows that you believe things can be better. I know whatever is going on you will find the strength to deal with it.

I have no idea why you are having to face so much adversity, but I know you must be able to handle it. Don't you just hate to have your strength tested? LOL When I had a child whose odds of survival were so low that the doctors wouldn't even discuss it I can remember the feeling of despair. My prayer that day and for many other days was

" God, I feel as though to take a step in any direction right now means that I will fall right off of a cliff. I trust that if I keep walking in faith your hand will catch me when I go over." You know what? I am still here and so is my son. I was given the strength to face each day and because I was looking for miracles I found them all around me during that time. Look for the blessings. Look hard. Something good can come from something bad. I will pray for you.

Darlene


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

My deepest and most sincere good thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.

Eric


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm a survivor for 44 years now. Keep the chin up, the heart light, and if anyone gives you any grief, ignore them. YOU know what's right.

Blessings on all.

Sluggo


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Please know you'll be in my thoughts and prayers, and may God surround you and your family wiith angels and give you comfort during this time.
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I, too, had a very trying week in September and so appreciated my Outbackers family support. Please accept my prayers and best wishes, as well!


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

bradnbecca said:


> It seems as if my family is under seige lately. My brother lost his wife of 36 years last week to breast cancer. She had been fighting it for 9 years and was just finally overwhelmed by it. We just returned from travelling to the funeral, when my mother began having terrible abdominal pains. She has been admitted to the hospital and they suspect that she has pancreatic cancer, which is about as bad as it gets, cancer wise. They are doing tests today and will know for sure in the next day or two, but the doctor seems pretty convinced that is what is going on. We are hoping and praying that it is something else, but it doesn't look good.
> 
> To top it off, I have been having some problems and was already scheduled to have some tests done today to find out what is going on and to rule out cancer. Needless to say, I am a bit nervous and am feeling totally overwhelmed by all of this going on at the same time.
> 
> I don't usually put my business out in public like this, but I really would appreciate any prayers or positive thoughts/vibes anyone could spare, especially for my mother. Thanks


bradenbecca- Our prayers go out to you and your family. Keep in mind that nothing is to impossible for our Father God! Where two or more come together in agreence in prayer, it will be answered! God bless.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Anyone have an update?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Support, prayers, good positive vibes & anything else I can muster up are coming your way. 
Best of luck to you, your mother & your family! Keep positve thoughts.

Tami


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, at last some good news!!!

My mother had surgery and they found that she had scar tissue blocking her bile ducts, and they did not find any evidence of cancer. When they removed the scar tissue, the irritation to her pancreas ceased, her blood sugar returned to normal, and her pain mitigated. It was such a relief after getting basically a doomsday prognosis from the doctor initially. She is at home and resting and eating normally now and feeling 1000% better.

I am scheduled to go into the hospital Wednesday to have some tests done. Hopefully they will find something benign that is causing my issues, too.

Thanks to everyone for their support and prayers- they really DO help.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Great news! Now we'll wait for even more great news!

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Awesome News!!

Best of luck to you on Wed.

Tami


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Great news! Keep it coming. And have a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------

